# Все свое ношу с собой



## PatrickK1

This was the title of an episode of a TV show, and I can't really make any sense out of the grammar. I think it means something like "All of one's burdens to oneself", but I don't understand the grammar behind "свое" and "ношу" are. Свое (своё?) is neuter and singular, and ношу is accusative and singular, right? It doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## winpoj

Before a native answers, try googling for the  Latin slogan "Omnia mea mecum porto".


----------



## Maroseika

Here *ношу* is not a noun in acc., but the 1st person of the verb (носить). These *ношу* are homonyms (я ношу свою ношу).

Neutral gender outlines generalization. Compare:
Все самое светлое в моей жизни связано с тобой.
Самое лучшее сейчас было бы пойти и выпить.


----------



## PatrickK1

Ahh...I understand now. Thanks. And just to be clear, is that Все или Всё here? I have trouble telling the difference when the dots are omitted.


----------



## Ptak

PatrickK1 said:


> And just to be clear, is that Все или Всё here?


It's *всё*. And *своё*.


----------



## PatrickK1

So, when you're saying "[something] of mine", is this construction always used? (Всё своё)

ie. In English you can see "My book" or "The book of mine", as in "Do you have that book of mine"/"Do you have my book."

Can you do the same thing in Russian? "У тебя есть моя книга/книга моя?"


----------



## Maroseika

Есть is superfluous here:
Моя книга у тебя?
У тебя моя книга?
Книга моя у тебя?
Etc...

Neutral gender is used as a generalizator only without noun, because any noun immediately defines gender of the pronoun свой.


----------



## Ptak

PatrickK1 said:


> So, when you're saying "[something] of mine", is this construction always used? (Всё своё)


No, not always...

*Я* люблю *свою* кошку. = *I* love *my* cat.
But:
*Ты* не любишь *мою* кошку? = *You* don't like *my* cat?

As you can see, it depends on the subject.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Here *ношу* is not a noun in acc., but the 1st person of the verb (носить). These *ношу* are homonyms (я ношу свою ношу).


Due to the different stress (*о*, *у*), they are only homographs, not full homonyms.

"Я нош*у* свою н*о*шу."
or
"Я н*о*шу свою нош*у*."
The difference between those two phrases is the logical stress.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Есть is superfluous here:
> Моя книга у тебя?
> У тебя моя книга?
> Книга моя у тебя?


If you want to put a logical stress on the fact that the book is probably in his possession, then it is necessary to employ *есть* in the phrase: 
У тебя есть моя книга?


----------



## PatrickK1

Ptak said:


> No, not always...
> 
> *Я* люблю *свою* кошку. = *I* love *my* cat.
> But:
> *Ты* не любишь *мою* кошку? = *You* don't like *my* cat?
> 
> As you can see, it depends on the subject.



Thank you, though that's not really what I was referring to. I just was curious when you have a possessive adjective and a noun, if you can switch their order. (ie. Similar to saying "my cat" versus "the cat of mine" in English) I asked because the original phrase apparently meant "Everything *of mine*", which I hadn't picked up on at first.


----------



## Ptak

PatrickK1 said:


> Thank you, though that's not really what I was referring to. I just was curious when you have a possessive adjective and a noun, if you can switch their order. (ie. Similar to saying "my cat" versus "the cat of mine" in English) I asked because the original phrase apparently meant "Everything *of mine*", which I hadn't picked up on at first.


Ah!.. Sorry for not understanding your question correctly. 
Well, in Russian you can very often exchange the positions of the noun and the possessive adjective. Although in some cases the possessive adjective at the second place can make the phrase elevated or even bombastic.
In some cases it can be an elevated addressing:
- Сын мой! (quite theatrical)

But you can't say "_Моё всё_ ношу с собой". *Моё* isn't a noun here.
Although sometimes in everyday speech you can say "*Моё всё* я взял, проверь, может, что-нибудь твоё осталось" with the special stress on the word "моё". But it sounds exactly like a word order possible only in a quick colloquial speech to me.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> If you want to put a logical stress on the fact that the book is probably in his possession, then it is necessary to employ *есть* in the phrase:
> У тебя есть моя книга?


 Sure, ношу's are homographs, thanks for correction.
However У тебя есть моя книга? looks a bit strange. I can imagine it only if I mean the book I've written myself.


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> However У тебя есть моя книга? looks a bit strange. I can imagine it only if I mean the book I've written myself.


I agree.
If I meant the book I gave someone so that he could read it and now I want it back, I'd ask: _Моя книга у тебя?_


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> However У тебя есть моя книга? looks a bit strange. I can imagine it only if I mean the book I've written myself.


Well, please, compare all three phrases:
1. У тебя моя книга? (you, and not somebody else)
2. Книга моя у тебя? (the book, and not something else)
3. У тебя есть моя книга? (the fact of possession, make sure you have it). Here *есть* cannot be omitted.


----------



## Maroseika

Grammatically you are 127% right (maybe even a bit more). But just try to construct the due context for the last two.

I can think of something like this:
- Книга моя у тебя?
- Нет, жена твоя у меня. Хочешь - забирай.

- У тебя есть моя книга?
- Есть.
- Порви и выкинь.

Can you offer something better?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> i can think of something like this: ...
> Can you offer something better?


- Книга моя у тебя?
- Нет, жена твоя у меня. Хочешь - забирай. (*Книгу не помню, ты одалживал мне журналы*).

- У тебя есть моя книга?
- Есть. (*Нет, я её забыл взять*).
- Порви и выкинь. (*Вернись за ней, она нам понадобится/нужна для подготовки к экзамену*).


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> - Книга моя у тебя?
> - *Книгу не помню, ты одалживал мне журналы*.


 



> - У тебя есть моя книга?
> - *Нет, я её забыл взять*.
> -


 
You really mean this is natural Russian text?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> You really mean this is natural Russian text?


Архив рассылки "Худеем вместе каждый день!" на Maillist.ru Если *у тебя есть моя книга*, но письмо ты не получила, обязательно сообщи мне об этом, послав сообщение на адрес *...*
archives.maillist.ru/94720/415706.html 

Бохум П 1. Номинативная
(64) *У тебя есть моя книга*? (65) У тебя моя книга? В первом употреблении сочетание моя книга значит 'книга, которую. я написал', во втором *...*
moskit.uwm.edu.pl/~aleksander.kiklewicz/kategoria%20osoby.pdf

РАЗНИЦА МЕЖДУ МУЖСКИМ И ЖЕНСКИМ ОРГАЗМАМИ. Валерий Салтыков. Так что ты читатель можешь не завидовать своему противоположному полу, теперь *у тебя есть моя книга* и при желании ты всегда можешь поменяться оргазмами хоть *...*
juliusex.ru/manwomorgasm.htm


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Архив рассылки "Худеем вместе каждый день!" на maillist.ru Если *у тебя есть моя книга*, но письмо ты не получила, обязательно сообщи мне об этом, послав сообщение на адрес *...*
> archives.maillist.ru/94720/415706.html
> 
> РАЗНИЦА МЕЖДУ МУЖСКИМ И ЖЕНСКИМ ОРГАЗМАМИ. Валерий Салтыков. Так что ты читатель можешь не завидовать своему противоположному полу, теперь *у тебя есть моя книга* и при желании ты всегда можешь поменяться оргазмами хоть *...*
> juliusex.ru/manwomorgasm.htm


 
О чем и речь: здесь моя книга - книга, которую я написал. 


[/quote]


> (64) *У тебя есть моя книга*? (65) У тебя моя книга? В первом употреблении сочетание моя книга значит 'книга, которую. я написал', во втором *...*


Ну да, так и есть.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> О чем и речь: здесь моя книга - книга, которую я написал.


Примеры с_ книгой_ были целиком ваши, так что непонятно, о чём был спор. Единственное что, так это вы почему-то не оставили нам права на употребление _есть_. Если примеры звучали _не очень_ по-русски, то таковы были рамки последующего обмена мнениями.

Кстати, если _книгу _заменить на что-либо другое, например, _ключ_, то тезис с авторством не проходит, а _есть_ всё равно употребляется по смыслу.

Например, если я дал вам _принадлежащий мне_ *ключ* от двери (и не проследил, куда вы его дели, но помню, что дал именно вам) и мы оба должны уйти, захлопнув дверь, которую без ключа потом не открыть, то перед тем, как дверь захлопнуть, я у вас спрошу: "У вас есть мой ключ?" (make sure that you have it with you).

Если же я вам дал мой ключ, а потом запамятовал, кому я его дал, тогда я спрошу: "У вас мой ключ?"

Если я вам дал мой ключ, а потом не могу вспомнить, сделал я это или нет (а кроме, как вас, давать его было некому), тогда я спрошу: "Мой ключ у вас?"


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Например, если я дал вам _принадлежащий мне_ *ключ* от двери (и не проследил, куда вы его дели) и мы оба должны уйти, захлопнув дверь, которую без ключа потом не открыть, то перед тем, как дверь захлопнуть, я у вас спрошу: "У вас есть мой ключ?" (make sure that you have it).



Фраза звучит неестественно, даже в предложенной ситуации.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Фраза звучит неестественно, даже в предложенной ситуации.


А как вы скажете, чтоб _естественно_ и однозначно понятно было, о чём идёт речь?

Допустим, вот дана такая ситуация:

ONLINE LIBRARY
Ты не забыла, что и *у тебя есть мой ключ*? Сядешь впереди или ляжешь на заднем сиденье? - спросил он, когда они оказались в подземном гараже. *... *(что могло произойти далее, см. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1043664 )
www.allbest.ru/library/texts/love/lor2/2.shtml

Как можно выразить иначе эту мысль точно, не употребляя _есть_?


----------

